
Ask HN: Where do I  find a robotics consultant? - adamqureshi
I need a robotics consultant to write a technical feasibility study for a  gig
======
jonkiddy
I have a friend that does this. I'll reach out to him. We're in Buffalo, NY.
In the meantime contact me at jon kiddy at gmail and I'll see if I can
introduce the two of you.

~~~
adamqureshi
email sent, thanks!

